# Karcher Pressure Washer?



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm looking to buy a pressure washer, and have read good things on this forum about Karcher.

I'm looking for one that I can use to clean the car (obviously not close up and at full power) and that will also be useful for keeping the monobloc drive/slabs/wheelie bin etc clean.

Can anyone recommend a suitable model, and also advise of a a good place to buy from?

Cheers,
Rogue


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I got mine as a B&Q special some months back. It's a fairly small unit, but it came with all the bits & attachments - which are pricey if you have to buy them on their own - beware!

Most of the DiY places have regular specials, so try to get one when they've got a deal on, or be ready to kick yourself if you go back 2 weeks later and see it with a 20% off sticker on it ...


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=1294










I bought one of these from Costco for IIRC Â£ 70

Worth it just for the rotating floor cleaner, no more splashbacks. :lol:

Ian.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Whatever you do, do follow the storage instructions. Do not leave (it in the winter) in a cold shed, especially if the temperature drops below 0C. Any residual water in the pipes will expand and could rupture the rubber seal that the attachments fit onto. That means that you have a secondary "jet" of water coming from that area and a much lower pressure at the business end as a result...


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

This topic has been covered a few times on the Forum, so I would do a search, Rogue.

I bought my Karcher K6.50 over three years ago and can thoroughly recommend it. I bought it from Argos, who had a Â£100 off the normal price at the time.

At the time, I had heard that B & Q do 'exclusive to B & Q' Karcher models, which are built to a cheaper price than 'standard' Karcher models.

I remember checking the Karcher website at the time and none of the model numbers on this corresponded with the ones at B & Q.

I'm not sure if this is still the case?

Also, I would recommend a model where you can store the hose and electric cable on the unit itself. It makes storing the thing so much less hassle.

HTH


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

@R14N,

Is that model any good?
It looks a little lower powered than some of the models I've seen, although the accessories that come with it are excellent.

@Brett and TSS,

Cheers for heads-up.
I borrowed the bro-in-laws last month, and it was good (not a Karcher) but a nightmare to store.
There was nowhere on the unit to store the power cable.

Rogue


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Who says I'm compulsive?
I've just bought the Karcher R14N linked to.
For Â£99, if it's crap I'll just buy a better one 

Rogue


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I forgot to mention...........

its CRAP.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Its is less powerful than my last one, but more than good enough for car cleaning. 
The floor cleaner is fantastic, its a slow process for cleaning, you just keep it level and drag it backwards, next to no mess and a really good finish.

Don't use the dirt buster lance on the car, ( looks like an arrow head ) its rotates a pin-point jet that will take out the motar between bricks.

The storage of the hose and cables is hard work, but unless your cleaning every day, its no problem. Watch you don't "kink" the hose, its not as robust as my last one.

happy hosing.......... :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

r14n said:


> Its is less powerful than my last one, but more than good enough for car cleaning.
> The floor cleaner is fantastic, its a slow process for cleaning, you just keep it level and drag it backwards, next to no mess and a really good finish.
> 
> Don't use the dirt buster lance on the car, ( looks like an arrow head ) its rotates a pin-point jet that will take out the motar between bricks.
> ...


It will be used mainly for pre-washing the car and wheels, and cleaning the mono-bloc and slabs and stuff.
I'll let you know how it goes.
They just phoned me up to verify the delivery address, so I might even have it tomorrow.

Rogue


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

The first strip you do will look like you've painted it another colour.

Once you finished, just use the normal lance to " brush " all the loose dirt and debris to one spot or down a grid.

Don't forget to pick up a couple of bags of kiln dried sand to brush into the block paving once its dried out, it will remove some of it.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

r14n said:


> The first strip you do will look like you've painted it another colour.
> 
> Once you finished, just use the normal lance to " brush " all the loose dirt and debris to one spot or down a grid.
> 
> Don't forget to pick up a couple of bags of kiln dried sand to brush into the block paving once its dried out, it will remove some of it.


I did the whole driveway whilst I was off on holiday a couple of weeks ago.
It made an amazing difference, and I bought a "hundred weight" (builders supply speak  ) of white sand, but ran out of sand with just the bit before the garage door to do.
However, I've since noticed loads of grass and weeds growing in the newly sanded bits.
That can be the Karcher's first job 

Rogue


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Now that's what I call service!
Ordered it yesterday afternoon and it's just arrived 










Rogue


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rogue said:


> Who says I'm compulsive?
> I've just bought the Karcher R14N linked to.
> For Â£99, if it's crap I'll just buy a better one
> 
> Rogue


impulsive


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Leg said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Who says I'm compulsive?
> ...


Ah, so it was YOU! :-*

Rogue


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rogue said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...


Yup, cant help it. Err what was?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Rogue,

There is a company in Linlithgow that supply them - RGK Supplies - not sure of the address but no harm in looking.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

saint said:


> Rogue,
> 
> There is a company in Linlithgow that supply them - RGK Supplies - not sure of the address but no harm in looking.


Too late matey, it arrived today.
Cheers anyway though. 

Rogue


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Don't expect a Karcher to clean you car's bodywork. I have one that has a kick like mule and delivers chemical as well as water. Great for everything else but you need a *hot wash *device that delivers chemical as well as hot water to clean your body work. I wouldn't use one my TT anyway, I bought it for my family's other vehicles. :roll:

Joe


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

TTCool said:


> Don't expect a Karcher to clean you car's bodywork. I have one that has a kick like mule and delivers chemical as well as water. Great for everything else but you need a *hot wash *device that delivers chemical as well as hot water to clean your body work. I wouldn't use one my TT anyway, I bought it for my family's other vehicles. :roll:
> 
> Joe


As I said, it's purely to do the wheels and "pre-wash" the car, as in to help get rid of any debris from the car.
And I'll be doing it on the lowest pressure setting, and keeping a decent distance from the car.

Rogue


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I use a big ole Karcher to pre rinse my wheels and body work and do the post wash rinse. No problems at all and this is one of the bigger ones.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Rogue said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Don't expect a Karcher to clean you car's bodywork. I have one that has a kick like mule and delivers chemical as well as water. Great for everything else but you need a *hot wash *device that delivers chemical as well as hot water to clean your body work. I wouldn't use one my TT anyway, I bought it for my family's other vehicles. :roll:
> ...


I see. It'll do that fine. I must have misread something


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Rogue said:


> Now that's what I call service!
> Ordered it yesterday afternoon and it's just arrived
> 
> 
> ...


For those costco addicts, that looks like the one they're doing for Â£76 at the mo....

H


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've got this one - didnt want a really high bar one as it can lift the paint on the car.

K2.89MD Plus
http://www.karcher.co.uk/category.php?cat=2&rg=5&sc=1

and it comes on a trolley.


----------

